# 2 Americans Killed At Police Training Compound In Jordan



## CDG (Nov 10, 2015)

2 Americans among 5 killed at Jordan police camp

Jordanian police officer opened fire, killing 2 DynCorp contractors, a South African, and 2 Jordanians before being killed.  No word yet on motive, although his family says he was not an extremist.

RIP to the fallen.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 10, 2015)

RIP.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 10, 2015)

Another crazy bastard. RIP.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 10, 2015)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Gents.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 10, 2015)

Rest In Peace, Gentlemen!


----------



## policemedic (Nov 10, 2015)

RIP.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 11, 2015)

Rest in Peace brothers


----------

